# Critique my diet?



## AeTheCrash (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello guys! hope you doing well! I've been making changes on my diet/training routine, and i'd like some advices/thoughts :

Breakfast:

100gr of oats (measured dry) + 200ml semi skimmed milk

4 eggs omelette with a TB of olive oil (extra virgin)

Lunch:

100gr of pasta (measured dry) with some sort of condiment/sauce

100gr Cottage cheese

Atleast 20/30 grams of protein from either meats or veggies (beans/lentils)

Post workout:

Homemade shake (100gr PB, 100gr of oats measured dry, 1 banana or 2, and around 300ml milk)

Dinner:

Sames as the lunch, but no cottage cheese.

Pre bed:

100gr of oats (measured dry)

150/200gr of greek yoghurt

I'm the same poster as this: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/247383-extremely-skinny-guy-wanting-gain-serious-weight.html

My stats are still the same ish (I had to fly back to italy so i just maintained my weight)

weight: 125lb ish

height: 6'1

This diet should give me between 3500 to 4000kcal

Current routine: Powerlifting 5x5. I'd like to ask you guys, I wanted to throw in some isolate exercises, but I don't know which are the best, I want to work legs/arm/chest

Thanks in advance


----------



## AeTheCrash (Nov 19, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> You should definitely gain on those calories with compound exercises.
> 
> If not, I'll be shocked.


Thank you for the quick reply! I will keep this post updated with my weight maybe every 2 weeks? My aim is to gain about 13-18kg in about 8/10 months.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mate

You will gain but you have to remain consistant. Keep at it and you will grow. Good luck


----------



## AeTheCrash (Nov 19, 2013)

khani3 said:


> Mate
> 
> You will gain but you have to remain consistant. Keep at it and you will grow. Good luck


Cheers for the advice! I think remaining consistent is the hardest bit of all, training now feels awesome, i love the feeling of lifting new weights and so on


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

AeTheCrash said:


> Cheers for the advice! I think remaining consistent is the hardest bit of all, training now feels awesome, i love the feeling of lifting new weights and so on


What helps is creating a training plan that is realistic and then you sticking to it. It keeps you on track.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

AeTheCrash said:


> Hello guys! hope you doing well! I've been making changes on my diet/training routine, and i'd like some advices/thoughts :
> 
> Breakfast:
> 
> ...


Good effort with the diet.

Give quick breakdown of your training and I'll add some exercises to tag on with them.


----------



## AeTheCrash (Nov 19, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Good effort with the diet.
> 
> Give quick breakdown of your training and I'll add some exercises to tag on with them.


Cheers! So the training is a 2 days split, and i want to do 3 days split.

Workout A: Squats 5x5 , Bench press 5x5, Barbell rows 5x5

Workout B: Squats 5x5 , Overhead press 5x5 , Deadlifts 1x5

I wanted to mix things up on the 3rd day, maybe leg press or any other good exercise


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

AeTheCrash said:


> Cheers! So the training is a 2 days split, and i want to do 3 days split.
> 
> Workout A: Squats 5x5 , Bench press 5x5, Barbell rows 5x5
> 
> ...


I wouldn't necessarily add a 3rd day just yet, see how you recover first.

With squats add leg curls and leg extensions

With bench add incline dumbbell flyes

With barbell rows add pull ups/chin ups

With overhead press add side lateral raise

If you want to do some bis/tri, stick to dips and barbell curls.

That will be plenty enough for you to grow as long you stick to your diet plan.

Good luck.


----------



## AeTheCrash (Nov 19, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> I wouldn't necessarily add a 3rd day just yet, see how you recover first.
> 
> With squats add leg curls and leg extensions
> 
> ...


Thanks alot!


----------

